# TDA7294 con servo de DC - Clase A?



## juanma (Jul 11, 2008)

Encontré ésto, está en Japonés (o chino). Es el *TDA7294 con servo de DC*, pero no tengo idea que es eso o para que sirve, les dejo el PDF para que lo lean y los que entiendan del tema nos den sus opiniones. El PDF pesa mucho, les dejo el link para que lo bajen ustedes.

http://gc.digitw.com/new_page_25.htm
___________________________________________________________________________
Otra cosa, en eBay vi un amplificador con un TDA7294 pero aparte de salir caro (U$S380), dice que trabaja en *clase A* (18W) o clase AB para max potencia. Se puede hacer un clase A con TDAs/LMs?

Unas fotos de lo que digo: el circuito, PCB y una foto del montaje


----------



## zopilote (Jul 12, 2008)

Es un diseño chino, que ya tiene sus tres años, en sus inicios me interece en esté, y gracias a pocas fotos publicadas, logre ponerle en practica (ya tu lo tienes más completa en esta pagina), te paso a decir que no solo es el servo DC (diseño tomado de National Semiconductor's AN1192), igual que del amplificador LM3886, si no la fuente para los OPAM´s, tiene tierra virtual, y su sistema anti pop para los parlantes, adicionandole una proteccion para los parlantes, practicamente un sistema con muchas protecciones para que no estropes tus parlantes.
 el servo DC, solo sirve para eliminar (integrar) cualquier componente DC en la salida del amplificador, especialmente si estas usandolo para bajos o con una señal cuadrada, es un método para prevenir la componente DC. Ademas al diagrama este le falta las indicaciones para usarlo con el TDA7293. Espero que no te quedes con las ganas y lo armes. 


etolipoz


----------



## juanma (Jul 12, 2008)

Valla Zopilote, veo que armaste por lo menos la mitad de los amplificadores que estan en el foro!

Respecto a los Chipsamp en clase A, leiste algo?

Googlee un poco pero mucho no encontre, solo en DIYAudio con algun que otro esquema:

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=124195&perpage=25&pagenumber=2
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=124195

Como esperaba, no hacen trabajar a los TDA/LM en clase A, sino como driver de transistores/Mosfet. Pero no se cual es la diferencia de usar como driver un LM3886 que un TL082/OP07 excepto por $$$.
Otro tema era la proteccion contra cortos del LM3886 (SpiKe), pero si se usa como driver no hay problema.

Zopilote, date una vuelta por el post de las fotos de amplificadores y deja varias!  

Un saludo! Cualquier otra novedad les comento.


----------

